# Miami-Dade PD detective arrested for child porn



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Attorney General Charlie Crist News Release

July 13, 2006 
en Español

Broward County Man Arrested for Possession of Child Porn Videos​
*TALLAHASSEE - Attorney General Charlie Crist announced that a Broward County man was arrested today on multiple charges of possession of child pornography and promoting the sexual performance of a child. Investigators discovered Franklin L. Smith's distribution and promotion of pornographic videos of children during an undercover online investigation.*

*Smith, 38, placed pornographic videos on the internet that were discovered by a Child Predator CyberCrime investigator, who was able to trace them back to Smith. A search warrant was then executed at Smith's Southwest Ranches residence and authorities seized his computer, as well as multiple videos and images of child pornography. Smith was arrested by officers with Crist's Child Predator CyberCrime Unit, assisted by authorities with the Law Enforcement Against Child Harm (LEACH) task force, including officers with the Broward County Sheriff's Office and other agencies.*

*"Child pornography is the crime that continues to sexually victimize children long after the initial crime was committed," said Crist. "Possessing and distributing these horrible pictures is the second half of a heinous equation."*

*Law enforcement officers executing the search warrant verified that Smith's computers contained videos and images of child pornography, which he admitted that he knowingly possessed. The computer and other equipment removed from the residence will undergo further forensic analysis to locate possible additional pornographic images or movies of children.* _*Smith is a detective with the Miami-Dade Police Department.*_

*Smith is currently being held at the Dade County Jail. He is charged with one count of promoting the sexual performance of a child, a second-degree felony, and five counts of possession of child pornography, a third-degree felony. If convicted on all charges, he faces up to 40 years in prison.*

*The Child Predator CyberCrime Unit's mission is to protect children from computer-facilitated sexual exploitation. The unit does this by working cooperatively on a statewide basis with law enforcement agencies and prosecutors to provide resources and expertise, while preventing the spread of these crimes through education and community awareness. Smith's arrest is the 22nd made in conjunction with the unit since its inception in October 2005. The Child Predator CyberCrime Unit is a member of the Internet Crimes Against Children Task Force (ICAC) of North Florida.*


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Sometimes we're our own worst enemies.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Smith was a detective with the Miami-Dade Police Department.*


----------

